# un saludo / saludos (carta, email)



## Carina Damseaux

Hola, me gustaria saber cual es la expresion normalmente usada para despedirse de alguien (mails de trabajo) con quien te hablas frecuentemente, sin ser demasiado familiar ni formal: de tipo Saludos, Carina o en inglés kind regards
cordialement o salutations cordiales me suena un poco estructurado
salut? no se si se usa para despedirse

Si tienen alguna idea, bienvenida sea
Gracias


----------



## Ploupinet

"Salutations" o "amicalement" son muy bien


----------



## DMini

Hola,

"Cordialement" o "Bien cordialement" se suelen utilizar mucho en emails. Son un poco mas formales que "amicalement" y menos que  "Salutations".


----------



## Ploupinet

No, "salutations" es menos formal que "cordialement"! Pero "bien cordialement" es quasi el mismo pienso


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Siento disentir contigo, *Ploupinet*, pero le doy la razón -bajo mi punto de vista- a *DMini* (bienvenue, au fait!). Para mí, *cordialement* es menos formal que *salutations*.


----------



## josepbadalona

nunca diría "salutations " a secas sino "sincères salutations" y entonces sí que es muy formal
suelo usar "cordialement"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una vez más, todo no es negro o blanco. 

Salutations
Sincères salutations
Meilleures salutations
Cordialement
Bien cordialement
Amicalement, ...

Como existen varias despedidas, es de suponer que cada usuario utilizará una u otra, dependiendo de su propia personalidad, del carácter de la correspondencia, y, naturalmente, del corresponsal.


----------



## lpfr

Si, "salutations" y "sincères salutations" es muy seco y yo los utilizo para relaciones administrativas o bancarias. "Cordialement" es mucho más cordial y yo lo utilizo para casi todo el resto de mis e-mails.
  Yo sitúo "amicalement" entre los dos.
  Pero, por supuesto, es una cuestión de gusto.


----------



## Carina Damseaux

muchas gracias a todos!
en el momento en que me surgió esta duda, utilicé  "salutations, Carina", puede parecer a primera vista formal, pero en realidad es una forma simplificada de un saludo mas largo, por lo tanto pasa a ser mas coloquial.
"amicalement" no lo habia utilizado hasta ahora, me parece buena idea. El tipo de contacto que tengo es más bien en linea con clientes de la empresa en la cual trabajo, por eso cuando les escribo un mail por lo general es sobre temas ya conversados. Me suena un poco "seco" poner una formula de tipo las que se utilizan en una carta (tampoco me parecía adecuado despedirme con "A++" como lo hacemos a veces en el MSN o Skype) Gracias


----------



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

Me pueden decir como se dice "saludos"/"un saludo" en frances, por favor? No lo encuentro en el diccionario.

Mi intento:

Salut. 

Me refiero a lo que se dice al final de una carta.

merci


----------



## Domtom

Al final de una carta dirigida a conocidos y amigos:

1) Je vous envoi mes bien amicales pensées _(bastante formal) _;
2) Bien amicalement ;
3) Je t'embrasse bien affectueusement ;
4) Grosses bises _(muy informal)_.

En correspondencia de carácter formal:

1) Je vous prie d'agréer, [...], l'assurance de ma considération distinguée ;
2) Je vous prie d'agréer, [...], l'assurance de mes sentiments distinguées ;
3) Veuillez accepter, [...], l'expression de mes sentiments distinguées ;
4) Croyez, [...], à l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs.

FUENTE: Diccionario bilingüe y guía rápida del idioma actual Collins Compact Plus F-E E-F , 2ª ed ., 2004.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Formal: sincères salutations.
menos formal : cordialement
Affectueusement
Bons baisers
...


----------



## Domtom

gramatica said:


> "A plus" es la traduccion mas cercana a "saludos?"
> 
> Salut puede tambien significar "saludos"? O solamente siginifica "Hola!"/Adios! en una situacion informal?


Yo a veces me despido en cartas o posts a amigos francófonos con esa palabra, _salut _. Pero no sé si por influencia del catalán. A mí también me gustaría saber si se puede.


----------



## josepbadalona

En situación muy informal como aquí por, ejemplo, u oralmente, no hay problema con "Salut" o "A plus" (con o sin acento en la mayúscula) (ver abajo)

Un poco más formal : Amicalement, Amitiés (a un amigo, por supuesto)

Más formal = Cordialement = se usa mucho en los emails porque es menos formal que una carta de papel

Formal = Sincères salutations

Comercial = ver este hilo

*mayúscula**: *Quant à l’utilisation des accents sur les majuscules, il est malheureusement manifeste que l’usage est flottant. On observe dans les textes manuscrits une tendance certaine à l’omission des accents. Il en va de même dans les textes dactylographiés, en raison notamment des possibilités limitées qu’offrent les machines traditionnelles. En typographie, enfin, certains suppriment tous les accents sur les capitales sous prétexte de modernisme, en fait pour réduire les frais de composition. in http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html

Una mala costumbre, aprendida en la escuela con la escritura a mano, mantenida viva por los teclados de máquinas de escribir antiguas o de  ordenadores modernos sin posibilidad inmediata de escribir las mayúsculas acentuadas y por la mayoría de los libros "de bolsillo" que prescinden de ellas por razones técnicas y de ahorro de tiempo (como viene explicado arriba), y cada vez más arraigada con el actual lenguaje SMS , hace que la mayoría de los franceses no ponemos el acento al escribir "A bientôt" o "A plus". Es una pena que sólo los extranjeros sigan  defendiendo la ortografía correcta. Gracias Víctor, continúa, por favor.


----------



## Gévy

Salut Lluis !

Salut se emplea tanto para decir hola como adios, hasta luego; es totalmente informal. Muy adecuado entre amigos, no recomendado en ningún otro caso.

Salut ! Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Salut !

Muy instructivo todo esto. Que formales que sois, buenos chicos (¡y chicas!  , claro, ya se entiende).

Gracias

Salut ,

Lluís


----------



## gramatica

Merci 

En fin, 

Salut significa tanto "hola" como "adios" pero no significa "saludos"? Saludos es "A plus" no?

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gramática:

No, ni a plus, ni salut valen para despedir una carta por "saludos.

En el mensaje 2 y en el 3 tienes la contestación adecuada.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias

En los correos (electronicos) y en los posts se usa "A plus"?


----------



## miloune85

Se puede usar _à plus_ en los correos y posts pero teniendo en cuenta que es súper informal. Es la abreviación de _À plus tard_. También existe la expresión _à tout_, que es aún más informal. Es la abreviación de _À tout à l'heure_.


----------



## rxkld

gramatica said:


> En los correos (electronicos) y en los posts se usa "A plus"?


Si, usamos en los correos (electronicos) "A plus" y lo escribimos A+. Tambien lo decimos en el lenguaje coloquial. 

A+


----------



## Julia_M

Hola 
y como digo en el caso que escribo un email a una persona pero tambien quiero enviar saludos a todos las personas que se encuentran alli? (en este caso no es situacion formal pero tampoco se trata de un amigo). 
Como podria decir algo similar a : "Saludos a todos por alli"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Julia_M said:


> Hola
> y como digo en el caso que escribo un email a una persona pero tambien quiero enviar saludos a todos las personas que se encuentran alli? (en este caso no es situacion formal pero tampoco se trata de un amigo).
> Como podria decir algo similar a : "Saludos a todos por alli"


En este caso, *Julia*, puedes decir: *mes salutations à tout le monde!*


----------



## Julia_M

Gracias Victor!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡De nada, *Julia*!

También podrías decir: *bien le bonjour à tout le monde!*


----------



## Áskera

NUEVA PREGUNTA​

¿Cómo se podría decir "Saludos" a principio de correo electrónico? ¿"Salutations" también?:_ Bonjour, professeur. Salutations._


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Áskera:





Áskera said:


> ¿Cómo se podría decir "Saludos" a principio de correo electrónico? ¿"Salutations" también?:_ Bonjour, professeur. Salutations._


No se acostumbra emplear una fórmula inicial como _Salutations_ o _Bonjour, Professeur_ en la correspondencia con docentes o miembros del personal administrativo de una casa de enseñanza. Lo más común es recurrir a _Cher Professeur/Chère Professeure_. Ahora bien, en un correo electrónico, podría darse la circunstancia de que el intercambio sea menos apegado a esta estilística, sobre todo si ya enviado más de una respuesta a la misma persona acerca del mismo asunto —máxime si se tiene cierto grado de familiaridad con ella—. En este último caso, sí es posible abrir la conversación con _Bonjour, professeur_. En cambio, _Salutations_ resultaría un poco extraño y torpe.


----------

